# Plexiglass



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just got my hands on a couple of sheets of plexiglass, one is 1/4 inch( for laminates) and the other is 1/2 . Oh and I bought a smaller piece of 1 inch plexi. The half inch and 1inch I wanted to make frames from. And the thinner for wood/ plexi combos. I am having trouble polishing it and what can I glue it to wood with? Any info would be greatly apprciated! Oh, and will the 1/2 inch and 1 inch be safe to make frames from? Im so excited!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A quality epoxy is your best bet for bonding to a different material. I kind of advice against this though when using clear as you see all the glue joint and it's aint that pretty.

As for polishing, sand to at least 800 grit, (1200 or 2000 if no access to a buffer). Then I use a general purpose Tripoly compound on a stitched cloth buffing wheel, followed by a SSX (aluminium, brass, copper etc) compound on a loose leaf cloth wheel.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I sometimes use rubbing compound as used in car body repair, then turtle wax. That was in the old days before , Tripoli, Fabulustre and Sun sheen. I find the rubbing compound enables you to eliminate a few of the sanding steps.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dr J said:


> I sometimes use rubbing compound as used in car body repair, then turtle wax. That was in the old days before , Tripoli, Fabulustre and Sun sheen. I find the rubbing compound enables you to eliminate a few of the sanding steps.


Totally. Kitten cut and polish works well if doing it by hand, followed by polish only.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool! Thanks. I do have 1200 grit sandpaper. So the epoxy will look ugly? I wanted to sandwich it with two boards of wood( 2 thin sheets of baltic birch ply). The color of the thin plexi is light blue. The thicker ones are clear. Hrawk, whick thickness are the ones you made? Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh ok, if it's sandwiched in the middle, that will be fine. I thought you were putting layers of clear over wood.

Ignore me and continue on.

The ones in the above photo are 20mm thick, single solid sheet.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The semi transparent colors look awesome in a sandwich.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I use nail buffers, the 4 sided foam backed blocks after wet sanding to 400/800. Very easy to get a super awesome polish.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> The semi transparent colors look awesome in a sandwich.


You will need to wear sun glasses to shoot this baby. Looks awsome!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hrawk, you are the man!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, the First one is not 100%, but I couldn't resist! Sorry about the weird layouts of the pictures. They always get rotated when I post from my Ipad.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Well, the First one is not 100%, but I couldn't resist! Sorry about the weird layouts of the pictures. They always get rotated when I post from my Ipad.


It's a modified Bill Hays' Harpie


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done, you will love Plexi. I made a Harpi out of thick walled PVC. I am keeping well, I was in Atlanta the end of July. I have a 3" bit of Plexi I am just trying to decide what to make. I made a few enemies on the forum, but at 76 it does not bother me. Keep well,
Dr. J


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just finished my first plexi, I cheated and used a laser to cut the profile and the band slot/guide. I also etched my logo and the name of the model into it (Capuchin).


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Just finished my first plexi, I cheated and used a laser to cut the profile and the band slot/guide. I also etched my logo and the name of the model into it (Capuchin).


It makes me cry to know how to use such tools but not have access to them.

You however, have done an amazing job.

/Jealousy


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Well, the First one is not 100%, but I couldn't resist! Sorry about the weird layouts of the pictures. They always get rotated when I post from my Ipad.


I have the same issue with pics. I have found that if you take the pics with the button on the right, they post fine. Or you can edit them and rotate in the camera app. 
All nice plexi shooters. Did someone say sandwich? I am going to eat.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I did mine the same as Hrawk with a buffing wheel on my bench grinder, an excellent cheap addition to anyones workshop.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I use a band saw and lots of wet/dry sandpaper, then buff like crazy! I have use of a Laser but it needs new mirrors so it is very slow, and i am not getting the depth of cut I did before. Nice work guys. Very nice


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very interesting


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great jobs -- all of you who do the plexi work.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Just finished my first plexi, I cheated and used a laser to cut the profile and the band slot/guide. I also etched my logo and the name of the model into it (Capuchin).


Wow your first is much better than my first. I want a laser cutter!!! I don't even have a bandsaw yet. My girlfriend was supposed to buy me one last month for my birthday. I am using a jigsaw. It was difficult cutting the plexi with it , it kept fusing back cause of the heat of the blade. Great work guys! Gives me something to aim for. Metro,.. I love your designs. This one looks sick in plexi.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship by all of you plexi builders!!


----------

